# The "who's taking what" PE exam topic (October 2007 version)



## kevo_55 (Aug 13, 2007)

With the October 2007 exam season fast approaching, I'd like to be the first to ask the question "So, what are you taking for the 2007 PE exam?"

This might help form up some study groups.

I'd like to ask:

1. What are you taking for the PE exam?

2. Have you taken it before?

3. Have you passed any other exams which might help other people on the board?

4. Where will you be taking the exam?

I'll start:

1. PE Civil:Structural

2. No.

3. The SE I and SE II.

4. Good old Minneapolis, MN.

Let's get this exam seaon started!!! :w00t:


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 13, 2007)

1. PE Civil: Structural

2. No

3. nope

4. Houston, TX


----------



## Monroe (Aug 13, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> With the October 2007 exam season fast approaching, I'd like to be the first to ask the question "So, what are you taking for the 2007 PE exam?"
> This might help form up some study groups.
> 
> I'd like to ask:
> ...


I'm pretty sure you're going in the wrong direction there Kevo


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 14, 2007)

Monroe said:


> I'm pretty sure you're going in the wrong direction there Kevo


Not for a Nevada SE license. You need all three.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 14, 2007)

1) PE: Mechanical

2) No

3) No

4) Columbia, SC


----------



## Ritchie503 (Aug 14, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> I'll start:
> 1. PE Civil:Structural
> 
> 2. No.
> ...


Kevo you just can't get enough of the exam room can you?

Good Luck Kevo and the others!


----------



## slates (Aug 14, 2007)

1. PE Civil: WR or Transpo?????

2. No

3. No

4. Registered w/ SC Board being proctored in Honolulu, HI


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ritchie503 said:


> Kevo you just can't get enough of the exam room can you?
> Good Luck Kevo and the others!


This will be my 6th time in that damn room. :sniff:

Thanks though!


----------



## jroyce (Aug 15, 2007)

1. PE Mechanical - Machine Design

2. Unfortunately this is not the first time but hopefully the last.

3. Nope

4. Harrisburg, PA


----------



## Strickland (Aug 15, 2007)

1. Electrical - Power

2. Nope

3. Nope

4. Macon, GA


----------



## annie (Aug 15, 2007)

1) PE: Mechanical

2) No

3) No

4) Sacramento , CA


----------



## EngRanger (Aug 17, 2007)

1. PE Mechanical, Machine Design

2. No

3. No

4. Columbus, OH


----------



## Jennifer Price (Aug 21, 2007)

1. Civil - Transportation

2. No - although I was supposed to sit in April but life got in the way

3. Just the FE Exam

4. Orlando, FL

Anybody else feeling the heat???


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 21, 2007)

The birthday girl appears!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## ktulu (Aug 21, 2007)

yippeee!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Price (Aug 21, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> The birthday girl appears!! :multiplespotting:


I figured hanging out here today was a good way to spend my birthday!


----------



## NCcarguy (Aug 23, 2007)

jenevans said:


> I figured hanging out here today was a good way to spend my birthday!



Well. Happy, LATE Birthday! You're in NC, but taking the FL exam????

OK...

1. What are you taking for the PE exam? Civil- Transportation

2. Have you taken it before? YES....3 DAMN TIMES! 49/80, 50/80, 49/80 &lt;-- I'm like a bridesmaid, Close, but no ring!

3. Have you passed any other exams which might help other people on the board? ummmmm....NO

4. Where will you be taking the exam? Raleigh, NC


----------



## Jennifer Price (Aug 23, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> Well. Happy, LATE Birthday! You're in NC, but taking the FL exam????


Well, when I registered for the exam, I was still living in Florida. And I was approved to take the PE in April. But thanks to relocating to NC a week after the exam in April, I put off taking it (too much pressure with trying to find a new job, finding a place to live, trying to find people to buy our house in FL, etc).

Since I was already approved to sit for the exam by the Florida Board, it made sense for me to take it there instead of trying to get approval in NC. At least now, I have PE references for when I apply for reciprocity (or however you spell it).

I have already told my husband he is taking off of work to go back down to FL with me for the exam so that he can take care of me after my brains fall out during the exam.


----------



## Strickland (Aug 23, 2007)

Strickland said:


> 1. Electrical - Power2. Nope
> 
> 3. Nope
> 
> 4. Macon, GA


I won't be taking the October test, I'm April bound!


----------



## ktulu (Aug 23, 2007)

Strickland said:


> I won't be taking the October test, I'm April bound!


ditto here


----------



## busbeepbeep (Aug 25, 2007)

1. PE Electricalower

2. No.

3. No.

4. Baton Rouge, LA


----------



## Willmar (Aug 27, 2007)

1. What are you taking for the PE exam?

Civil - Transportation

2. Have you taken it before?

Sadly yes, last April

3. Have you passed any other exams which might help other people on the board?

No

4. Where will you be taking the exam?

Miami, Fl


----------



## slade9 (Aug 28, 2007)

1. Civil-Transpo

2. No

3. No

4. Macon, Ga

Unfortunately I was bumped to next April


----------



## adr (Aug 29, 2007)

1. What are you taking for the PE exam?

Electrical (Computer depth)

2. Have you taken it before?

No

3. Have you passed any other exams which might help other people on the board?

FE

4. Where will you be taking the exam?

Baton Rouge


----------



## jdd18vm (Sep 2, 2007)

1. PE Electrical Power

2. No

3. No

4. Raleigh, you'll recognize me, I'll be the oldest ld-025:


----------



## Polysloman (Oct 20, 2007)

1. PE Civil:WR

2. No. Unfortunately, I was bumped to till 10/07. Cal Poly SLO, CA Records Dept Sucks donkey.... It took them 8 or so to send my transcript. ELSES...????

3. No

4. Phoenix, AZ at a baptist Church. I wish I was a Baptist for devine intervention.

Will I pass if I join the church this week?


----------



## Undertaker (Oct 20, 2007)

Me? Disabled list.Maybe in April


----------



## rudy (Oct 22, 2007)

1. What are you taking for the PE exam? Chemical

2. Have you taken it before? yes, 2 times (66 &amp; 69). If this trend continues, I'm bound to pass this time w/ a 72.

3. Have you passed any other exams which might help other people on the board? no

4. Where will you be taking the exam? Austin, TX


----------



## chavez (Oct 22, 2007)

1. PE Mechanical

2. No

3. No

4. Edmond, OK


----------

